# Mitspieler gesucht



## Atalla (25. September 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

ich suche jemanden der mit mir die Welt von Azeroth erkundet. Hatte letztes Jahr im Februar wieder mal angefangen zu spielen aber dann gleich wieder aufgehört wegen Zeitmangel (hab nen kleinen Welpen nach Hause geholt *gg*). Zuvor hab ich mit Freunden gespielt... das war zu wotlk. Jedoch aufgehört weil keiner mehr wow zocken wollte. Bin also kein absoluter Neuling mehr, aber auch ganz sicher kein Profi. Bis jetzt hab ich immer einen Blutelf-Hexer gespielt.

 

*Zu mir...* ich heiße Simone, bin 25 Jahre alt und komme aus Österreich.

- Zeitlich flexibel (wobei ich eher untertags zocke)

- Ts3 + Headset verfügbar

- nett, sympathisch, humorvoll, für jeden "Scheiß" zu haben ;-)

- Hexer Lvl 90 (Server: Mal'Ganis)

- bereit für nen neuen Char falls nötig

- Serverwechsel möglich

- Horde

- PvP unerfahren

- Raid wenig Erfahrung

 

*Zu dir...*

- über 20

- Ts3 + Headset

- Horde

- Interesse an einer längeren Spielfreundschaft

- Tagesfreizeit wäre super

 

Meldet euch bitte per PN bei mir wenn ihr Interesse habt. Freu mich!

 

Kiss & liebe Grüße

Simone


----------



## InfinitasAntares (8. Oktober 2015)

Bist du noch auf de suche? auf meine PM hast ja nicht geantwortet...


----------

